# What's Your "GO-TO Amp" For Gigs & Home Use



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

I am going to need something to read over the next while (long story). There is a "what are you playing today" thread for guitars but i kind of wanted to do a similar thing for amps as i'm curious what everyone primarily plays for gigs or jams and what they use at home. Aaaaaaaand Go!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

When I play out, it's usually smaller venues and my Valve Jr halfstack comes out to play for convenience and footprint reasons.

When I have the room, I'd much rather take my Riviera 730 half stack. But it takes up a lot of space. Same goes for my SFSR head.

I plan on making the Riviera into a 1x15 combo, like a DR meets Vibroverb kinda thing. Then it will be my small-med gig amp, and the Valve Jr will likely be sold. 

I prefer to play my Super Reverb as much as I can at home, but usually I play whichever amp is sitting in what ever room I'm in. I have my gear scatered around the house.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

At home almost exclusively a Blackstar HT1RH with headphones. Playing out either the Fryette Memphis 30 head with a 1x12 cab or if my back is up to it and the venue has easy access the Vox AC15C2.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

when I'm lazy, I grab my Hot rod deluxe for gig / rehearsal, buddy jam, bbq, easy and great tone, if its break i can grab other one for cheap


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

For electric gigs, a Traynor YCV50blue with extra matching cabinet, sometimes supplemented with a YCV20.
For cover band practices (singer has a club house), a Traynor YCV20. 
For home use, a Traynor DG30, Traynor Quarterhorse, and either of the amps above.

For acoustic gigs, a Yamaha Stagepas p.a. and/or an Ibanez Troubadour. My Yorkville acoustic amp is on consignment at a local shop so I'm not likely to use it again, as good as it is. At home I rarely amplify my acoustics unless I have a very loud guest.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I use a Gorilla amp. All the time.


----------



## carrionrogue (Sep 9, 2016)

at home I play a '68 silverface fender bassman head into a 2x12 emperor cab mainly. 
right now live I use a 70's ampeg v4 into a hiwatt 4x12. The ampeg has a master volume so I don't completely kill the front row.
I play loud and clean and my live setup changes constantly.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

My number one is a Hughes & Kettner Tubemeister 36 when with the band. I have a Classic 30 as a backup or for jams if the H&K is at the jam space.
Sitting at home in the living room I usually use my Fender G-Dec.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Only have one amp, I've had a ton go though my house but my antidote does everything I want.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've been downsizing over the past couple of years. For a looooong time, my go-to amp was a Marshall JTM45 through a 1936 and later a 2061CX, but that was just too damned much amp to carry. I went for a Fender 59 Bassman next (same basic circuit) and gigged that nearly exclusively for a couple of years and then alternated between the Marshall and the Bassman. After a while, the size of the 4x10 started to get to me, too and I had a wedding to pay for, so both went out the door and I ended up with a Fender DRRI.

I love this thing! I was concerned about clean headroom and keeping up with the drummer, having never played a 6v6 22-watt amp before, but I have no issues at all. My band isn't super-loud, but I barely get it up to 3 on the volume, so I have plenty of room to go before it starts to overdrive. I love the portability, built-in reverb and tremolo and the clean tones are glorious! I usually "mic" it up via a H&K Redbox and send that direct to the PA.

It's also my ONLY amp right now, so it's also my practice amp


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

CAA OD-100
Bogner XTC Classic.

Both of them can do pretty much everything, even though they approach it in different ways...although in fairness, its a little redundant having them both, but I cant get myself to decide which one to sell.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't gig. I only play at home (an apartment). And I really don't have a goto amp. I have an Ampeg BA108 I use for bass. I have Vox Pathfinder 15r sitting next to my desktop computer for learning from and playing along with YouTube Vids. I have Fender Champ X2 head and 1x10 Saxon Cab with Ragin Cajun and a pedal board for noodling around and playing songs I've managed to learn, and when I'm in the mood for some good tones.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I think the most commonly used amp on stages around the world is the Fender Twin Reverb, it always sound good, it work for many styles, it is pretty loud...There's always one or two in every stage


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I've been using my Mesa TA-30 for a couple of years. I really like the amp. But on Saturday night at a gig it cut out on me. I have no idea yet what's wrong because I can't get it to fail again, so I can't send it in for repair (it is covered under warranty).
However, that pissed me off, so I went over to L&M to get the most reliable tank I can think of. I didn't want a Mexican Fender or a Vietnamese Marshall or something that costs $2500, so I picked up a Traynor YGL-2. 30 watts, EL84s, 1x12 (I refuse to cart around a 2x12 anymore) - same as the Mesa. Under $1000. Made in Canada, plywood cabinet, V30 speaker, I think they still use Hammond iron.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I use a BF Princeton Reverb most of the time. 
When I need more power for a loud & crazy jam, I drag out a Princeton 65+ solid state, 12" combo. It's light, decent cleans, and I don't care what happens to it.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

My go to amp is the Fender DRRI. I use it when rehearsing at home with or without the band and when I gig. If I have to rehearse somewhere else, I usually bring a Peavey C30.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

adcandour said:


> I use a Gorilla amp. All the time.


I bet you keep it together with Gorilla glue...

Does it sound like an ape is playing it?

I could go on all day. Try the fish. Tip your server.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

My only amp is a Traynor YCS90. I guess I wasn't thinking about lugging it around, so I'm stuck in the basement forever


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I have three "go-to" amps but it depends entirely on what exactly it is that I'm "going-to".

For general, multi-purpose, home use and smallish gigs, I have a Boogie .50 calibre that's pretty hard to beat.
It's loud enough and warm and chimey enough and it can scream when asked, while still being light enough to carry around with one arm.
This one is pretty much the OP's answer for me but there are exceptions and they depend on how you define "go-to".

If it's a mono-flavour sort of situation where I'm going to do just blues alone ... or else just straight ahead rock alone, the Rivera Fandango is my go-to amp.
The green channel on the Fandango is pretty much the ultimate tone monster for the blues; to my ears anyway.
The red channel is pretty killer for straight rock.
It's more work to move than the little Boogie but it's worth it.

If I need the versatility of the little Boogie but I need more amp, I have the Road King.
It's a whole lot of work to move around but it doesn't disappoint.

With those three, I'm pretty much set. 
Amp GAS doesn't really affect me anymore because of it.
I am a happy camper.

I began downsizing on amps shortly after I bough the little Boogie. It gets the most use, by far.


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

My main stage amp is a Silverface Super Reverb head that I've upgraded and modded over the years. It originally had a master volume which I removed to get more direct and pronounced gain from the channels. The Vibrato channel has the stock Fender tone; the Normal channel has a Vox-style tone stack for a more mids and tighter bottom.

For small cafe/ pub gigs where I want to travel light, I use a recent Vox AC10 -- again modded with a larger cab and Warehouse American Vintage speaker to get more efficiency out of it. I can compete with any drummer at blues volume, or a louder rock band if it's miked up. 

For home, I use another of my restorations -- a 1977 Gibson LAB Series. This is a 100-watt amp -- stupid loud if you crank it up, but because it is solid state it gets its full tone at low volume and I can run it at bedroom volume no problem.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

For most outings, YCV50 (Creamback g12M-65) with matching cab (Creamback G12H-75).
When the look cool factor is essential and security can be assured, 1983 JCM 800 2204 with G12-65 loaded 1960A.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Diablo said:


> CAA OD-100
> Bogner XTC Classic.
> 
> Both of them can do pretty much everything, even though they approach it in different ways...although in fairness, its a little redundant having them both, but I cant get myself to decide which one to sell.


Some killer amps

I have a Toneking Imperial Mk ii that i want to use with the band (but have not yet). We rehearse with headphones through a board and i run my Fractal FX8 through a virtual sansamp…My other amp is a Matchless SC-30 which i'm playing quite a bit these days but it is a heavy beast. I also have a Roland Cube that has a great clean sound. A lot of the times i'm playing the AXE FX running through an Apogee Duet into Logic Pro and power monitors. I just updated this evening the new software updates from Fractal and it still sounds killer. For lower volume practice it's a no brainer but when cranked, it can compete with almost anything.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

JCM800 2203 to play out, and if I actually have to plug in at home, it's garage band or the MG15.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

At home, I'm mostly using my Maz 8 head through a Traynor Darkhorse 2x12 loaded with a WGS Reaper and a Veteran 30.
I also have a Carmen Ghia head running through a Zbest 2x12 loaded with V30s.
That amp came to me with a matching 1x12 with a V30 which I still have.

My band rig is a YGL1 loaded with a Weber Blue Dog and a Darkhorse 1x12 with a Silver Bell.
I like the combo 1z12 with the 1x12 extension cab because it's easier to move.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Picked up a Vox AC10 about a month ago and its the one for now. I dont usually get attached to amps and flip them a lot. My other amp is a Peavey Backstage 50 from the 80's that i have for the last 5 years or so. Dependable and never have any issues. Thats why i keep this one around as a spare.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2016)

Home use is a Traynor 1/4 horse because it has a headphone jack.
My wife loves this one.
Jamming out is either a Traynor Bloc100 or Marshall 75 Reverb.
Both SS 112 combo's.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Almost always the Deluxe Reverb or the 20W Marshall style head and 1x12" cab.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

If I had to call one out,it would be my Tex Bernie. Expensive little bugger was worth every $ IMO.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

The only amp I really use regularly is my '82 Deluxe Reverb II. I'm actually getting to the point where I love this so much that I'm considering buying something else so I don't have to risk it by moving it around all the time.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Express 550


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

My Boss GP-10. Don't use traditional amps anymore.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Go-to for gigs? Tough question for me as I like to choose the amp to match the venue. I don't want a 50W amp in a small pub - you can never open it up. And I don't want a 5E3 for an outdoor gig - I'd have no headroom. The PS solves all the problems but that's another topic.

But the majority of the time, the Mesa LoneStar Special fills the bill. Variable power settings, two channels, one of the lightest Mesa's made at around 50lbs (Class A means a relatively small OPT). That said, tonight I'm going to a jam where the LSS isn't the best fit so I'll be taking either the TA15/Thiele EVM12L combination or a DRRI. The place is quite small, has stairs and I want an easy in/out.

When I have the space for a half-stack and the time/energy to set it up and tear it down, here's what I really like to take out (and this string needs more pics....)









Blackface-like cleans, Marshall-like crunch and Mesa hi-gain tones, all a footswitch away. Lots of fun!


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

My Tone King Royalist


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

For bigger gigs I use my Orange TH30 through an Orange 212 closed back. For smaller gigs it's still the same TH30 head, on the 7 watt setting, but through an Orange 112 closed back.
Orange rocks!!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Pretty easy since I only have 2 amps! 

Home : Swart Space Tone Reverb Tweed. 5 watts with a 12 inches speaker. Really cool, sounds good and doesn't destroy walls.
If I need power, I have a '68 YBA-1 and a 4x12... Way too much to play in the apartment, but the new house will have a music room!


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I play at home only. 
For years I have been using a Traynor YCV40 as my main amp but recently added a Vox Ac10C1 which is getting more use at the moment.


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

For home I use low wattage amps to keep the noise down...

Home - 

Hughes and kettner tubemeister 5
Vox lil night train 
Vox Ac4c1

Gigs
Fender Mustang III (I'm not a huge modelling amp fan, but here's what this thing has going for it: sounds good enough, especially live; XLR connection to plug straight into the PA system; don't need to carry my pedals as the amp already has 30 or so pedals built in, loud enough  ; memory patches can be setup so I can program it according to the gig prior to the gig.)

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I keep a YCV40 at our practice space and use a Micro-cube at home. For gigs I always take my DRRI (w/G12H30) and if needed, I'll run the DRRI in stereo with my 79' Princeton Reverb or a DSL401. I do quite a few acoustic gigs too. For them I plug my J-185 into a Fishman external pre-amp and then straight to the p/a.


----------



## weaksauce (Mar 20, 2006)

I have a traynor YGL-1 that I've had for a few years that sounds actually pretty good with low volumes, I've used that both playing out and at home. My other amp is a PRS 2 channel H head with a PRS BigMouth 2x12 with their modified Vintage 30s...that I play at home mainly for now


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

Out - Mesa Lone Star Special, with or without a 1x12 closed back extension cab depending on the size of the place.
Home - Eleven rack into two Roland cube 30 monitors. Actually played a few gigs with this setup while waiting 
for rectifier tube for the mesa.


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

Because I still like copious amounts of volume and don't mind hurting my back, my show set ups are st00pid...but fun! 

For one band I use a Trainwreck Liverpool clone going into a Mesa 212 that is a/b to a Sunn Concert Bass into a Splawn 212

For a band I'm just starting up and sorting out riffs for, given the nature of the music the volume will be a big part of the show, so I'm using my '83 Jcm800 2203 and '83 Hiwatt Custom 100 (the twins) and each will have their own 412 cab and a/b. Thinking I might experiment by running the Hiwatt through a 70's Traynor 118 and see if it's usable... HNG^%$

For home I just acquired a '66 Bass Mate, 6v6 powered version, that was modded to a head only, and run that through a 112 with a cannabis rex speaker in it.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

Nowadays only home: Blackheart BH5H little giant, Marshall JVM1H, DrZ MAZ18NR with an attenuator. 
Cabs: Traynor DarkHorse 1x12 with Celestion G12M speaker and Saxon 1x12 with Tonespotter speaker. But mostly direct to guitar rig 4 from the line out of THD hot plate and headphones.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

My main gigging amp is a Victoria Soulcactus - it is a 3x10 combo with EL84 power tubes, but an American circuit with reverb and tremelo. It is one of the best sounding amps I've ever played. It is surprisingly light, too, perhaps because the cab is lightweight pine. I think this model is now termed the Victoriette if I'm not mistaken.

My backup, or for larger gigs, is a Sewell Texaverb, a 1x12 50 watt combo, very Super Reverb'ish. Doug Sewell now makes the amps for PRS iirc.

At home I usually play through a Fender Mustang Mini.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

GUInessTARS said:


> Out - Mesa Lone Star Special, with or without a 1x12 closed back extension cab depending on the size of the place.
> Home - Eleven rack into two Roland cube 30 monitors. Actually played a few gigs with this setup while waiting
> for rectifier tube for the mesa.


I don't know if you are aware, but the LSS only requires a rectifier tube for 5w and 15w settings. If you set your channels to 30 watts, you don't require the tube rectifier, it uses an internal SS rectifier. Nice feature, as a DRRI stranded me one night when it blew it's rectifier tube (and I didn't have a spare).


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

ReVv Generator 7-40 and a 69 Marshall JMP... don't desire anything else.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Home & Jams at bars......Peavey Envoy 110. 
Performing with my Band......Digitech RP355 direct to mixer, no amp at all. 

Although my Peavey is getting old and worn out. It makes funny sound now and then. I'm currently looking for it's replacement.
But I have a long list of features that must be included.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

ZT Lunchbox, when I even get time to plug in and play.


----------

